# ivy in my tank ???



## buette (May 12, 2004)

hello

i ´ve a question.
i´ve added some ivy to my tank, not under water, but the roots are in.
Now, the ivy is going down (dry up - dont know why) and my P´s changed their color from red to black. they look not so good.
my question: could the ivy changed my water values, and harm my P´s and the ivy itself so that she dry up????

thx der buette


----------



## nl7wq (Nov 21, 2003)

yes alot of ivys are toxic in their own right ... and a plant that is dieing for whatever reason is going to decompose and will trash your water ... best to jsut get it out and get underwater plants ... Mickey


----------



## carisma02uk (Aug 1, 2004)

nl7wq said:


> yes alot of ivys are toxic in their own right ... and a plant that is dieing for whatever reason is going to decompose and will trash your water ... best to jsut get it out and get underwater plants ... Mickey


 very true your ammonia levels will be realy high i would suggest a 40% water change and removing the plant that should help.


----------



## buette (May 12, 2004)

hello 
thx to all for your postings

the ivy is out now, and i´ve changed 20% of my water
when i´m at home this evening i will change my water again

" its hard to change 20% of the water in your 160 gallon tank if you have only a watering can with 2,6 gallon.
but i will do it "


----------



## buette (May 12, 2004)

hello again
i´ve forgotten something

could the high ammonia level be the reason for my 
black/grey colored Red-belly-piranhas????

thx der buette


----------



## carisma02uk (Aug 1, 2004)

yes it is very possible as they will be stressed from the high levels.

the water cahnge should help.


----------



## buette (May 12, 2004)

thanks a lot for your help


----------

